# Finished the Bow Ties



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I finally got around to figuring out how to make 1 inch thick bow ties. Here are the results. There are 4 more on the back side. I am going to make the stump legs in the next week or so, when I get time.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

That is pretty darned cool! 
I really like the concept.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep....That's pretty! :thumbsup:


----------



## GEMNW (Apr 17, 2010)

Neat Idea. What are you going to call it?

How about stairway to heaven?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very cool ... excellent way to turn what might otherwise have been firewood into a really neat bench ... excellent innovation.


----------

